# Question for Metacortex



## Eric Amlie (Apr 23, 2015)

You are the only one that I know of that might know the answer to this.

I'm presently building up the blue '62 Superior frameset that I got from Schwinn499.
I need to pick brake levers for the bike. Looking at the early Weinmann levers with the circular logo I'm finding three different types as shown in the photo. Might you know which one would be most correct for this bike?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 23, 2015)

Eric, these are the originals on my terra cotta 62...probably the same....the ones with the logo at the top are earlier ones IIRC ... i have a set the same off a 61 paramount. From what ive read, i think weinmann changed some stuff in the 61-62 transition. Im sure Metacortex will have some more detailed information for us both...

On another note...anyone know why my images posted with tapatalk are always sideways?


----------



## bikewonder (Apr 23, 2015)

nic ebike!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 23, 2015)

One more for thoughts.  My August 62 Varsity has the ones on the far right with the logo at the top.  I agree Scott will know more.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Cody!
Those are the ones I'm going to go with then. It's fortunate because that is the style I have the most of and it will make it easier to find a set in decent condition.

Interesting that the same year Varsity used the earlier style lever.


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 23, 2015)

I would definitely go with the middle ones based on Cody's advice and example. I do see from the '62 and '64 dealer parts catalogs that the logo at the top was used on the earlier levers, and the logo had to be moved down by '64 to accommodate the quick-release button/tab (for '63 and earlier the QR mech. was in the cable hangers). I believe they would have moved the logo on all levers at the same time whether they were QR levers or not. I also believe that the inclusion of "patent" below the logo indicates an earlier lever than one without it. So of the 3 levers pictured I believe they are ordered from latest to earliest left to right.

Varsity levers were purchased under a different part number due to them having a smaller (7/8" or 22.2mm) clamp. As the Varsity was the best selling lightweight Schwinn may have had a large number of those levers in stock well after new ones for the other bikes may have come with the logo position changed.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 23, 2015)

a few more examples for thought..

60 conti edit: just realized I put 61?? its a 60...




62 superior




63 varsity


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had to go look at a couple of my fleet. My 62 Continental has the levers like Cody's 61 Continental. My 63 Sierra has levers like on the Superior and Varsity. I couldn't get to my 63 Varsity...

Nice bikes BTW Cody!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 23, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> I also believe that the inclusion of "patent" below the logo indicates an earlier lever than one without it.




Not that I doubt you, but I'm wondering what your reasoning is for this.

Thanks, Scott, and everybody else, for chiming in!


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 23, 2015)

Eric Amlie said:


> Not that I doubt you, but I'm wondering what your reasoning is for this.




No problem Eric! I encourage doubt, especially when I'm not 100% sure. In this case my reasoning would be based on the observation that the "patent" designation was removed from the ~'64 red button QR levers sometime during their production and was not found on any subsequent levers. From that knowledge my guess would be the non-QR levers without the "patent" designation would have to be '64 or later.

~'64 style Weinmann quick-release levers w/o "patent" logo designation:




~'64 style Weinmann quick-release levers, one with "patent" logo designation:




~'64 style Weinmann quick-release lever with "patent" logo designation (on a late '63 Paramount


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 24, 2015)

Excellent....thanks again!


----------



## 72ChromeP15 (May 28, 2015)

Eric Amlie said:


> You are the only one that I know of that might know the answer to this.
> 
> I'm presently building up the blue '62 Superior frameset that I got from Schwinn499.
> I need to pick brake levers for the bike. Looking at the early Weinmann levers with the circular logo I'm finding three different types as shown in the photo. Might you know which one would be most correct for this bike?




Late to the game on this question. Both my '62 Paramount and '62 Superior have the logo all the way at the top. The levers are original on both bikes. The Superior needed all the other brake pieces but the levers were supplied with the bike by the original owner.


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for your input 72ChromeP15. It's nice to have the information, but I'm afraid it comes too late for this bike. I finished building it a few weeks ago, and I'm not going to untape the handlebar to change levers now. They're close enough for me. The bike isn't built completely original anyway. I changed the drivetrain to get some better gearing and lose some weight on the bike. I don't have Cody's photographic skills, but the bike has the typical & beautiful "glow" that Schwinn's Radiant/Flamboyant colors always have when they are polished up. I just can't catch it with my camera.


----------



## Metacortex (May 29, 2015)

Eric Amlie said:


> Thanks for your input 72ChromeP15. It's nice to have the information, but I'm afraid it comes too late for this bike...




I think that may have been the transition year, so both top and bottom stamps may be appropriate as long as they also have the "Patent" designation.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 30, 2015)

WOW Eric! It looks bitchen! Congrats on a job well done. I have a couple Super Sport frames id like to do a similar treatment too. Looks like a fun rider! 

whats next now?


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Cody!  I suppose now I should finish up the '73 World Traveler(orange) that I started before you sent me this frame set.


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 31, 2015)

That looks great Eric!!


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 31, 2015)

schwinnman67 said:


> That looks great Eric!!




Thanks Lee!
Although I didn't keep it(build it) absolutely stock, I didn't do anything that can't be undone to put it back to stock & correct in the future.


----------

